# Metronidazole: dosage for oral use in pellets



## Feliciano (Dec 28, 2017)

Hello all,

I have a single Amphilophus Citrinellus (Midas) in a 200 L tank. The fish measures about 25 cm. It was given to me by its previous owner about 3 months ago. 
I change 20-25% of the water every week. I cannot provide information about nitrates, nitrites, ammonia, etc. but I've ordered a complete test kit. As I don't have the full picture for water parameters yet, I usually get rid of any fecal matter present in the fish tank every two days. The pH is around 7.5. Water temp is 24°C. 
The tank comes with a built-in water filter which consists of 3 compartments which I filled with wool fabric and volcanic rock. I added a second overhead filtration system containing an additional 3 compartments containing mainly ceramic noodles. 
As for food, I feed him fish pellets which were previously soaked in a "vegetable and garlic" solution (carrots, peas, spinach, broccoli, parsley&#8230 and air dried. I also feed him one or two compost worms, which I rinse under the tap, every other day. 
Through online research I've narrowed down his problem to the dreaded "hole in the head" disease which has slowly but surely been spreading over his face. 
I recently acquired generic Metronidazole (99,9% purity).

*Here is my question: what dosage must I apply to the food pellets (soaking up) for oral use? (grams of product per grams of dried pellets)?*

Many thanks on behalf of José Feliciano the fish


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Without comment as to whether this is the right med for HIH (I'm not familiar with SA and CA cichlids) I dose metronidazole by water volume. You really don't know how much the pellets will absorb.

I pour the right amount of met and pellets in a cup and add a small amount of tank water. Swish briefly until some liquid is absorbed but before the pellets turn to mush. Dump the whole mess in the tank.

He will eat some and breathe some in during respiration.


----------



## Feliciano (Dec 28, 2017)

What is the amount then, in grams of Metronidazole per volume of water?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Here is an article that may help.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/spironucleus.php

When I treat for Malawi bloat, I overdose with 1.5 teaspoon for 75 gallons 2X daily.


----------



## Feliciano (Dec 28, 2017)

When you mention 1.5 teaspoon for 75 gallons 2X daily, I believe you're referring to a water treatment for the whole tank *not oral use*.

As I said, I'm interested in a treatment *by ingestion*. The article you refer to recommends *1 g of Metronidazole for 100 g of food. * *Could anyone else corroborate this dosage? 
*


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I usually use 500mg per two tablespoons of food and soak in Garlic Guard instead of tank water. In some extenuating circumstances I will add double the dosage. I think what DJ is saying, is to add enough to the food for a water treatment so you make sure they're getting enough.


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

I would suggest cleaning up the water is step 1. 10in fish in 50g, and lacking water changes is likely a big contributor to the problem. Meds are less, sometimes not effective in iffy water parameters. You want to drive nitrate under 10ppm. You incoming test kit will give you an indicator of how much/how often to change water, but right away I would do 50%every 2-3 days.


----------

